# Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu



## Darkness08 (15. März 2009)

*Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

Hallo, ich habe im moment das Problem das wenn ich zb ein lied hören will windows erst auf die externe Festplatte zugreift was teilweise 30 sekunden dauert und dann erst startet sich der mediaplayer mit dem lied. so ist das zb auch manchmal wenn ich firefox öffne oder irgendwelche andren programme. die lampe an meiner festplatte blinkt immer dann also nehme ich an windows wartet irgendwie auf die externe. 

Meine fragen sind nun: Wieso tut windows das auf einmal 
und wie kann ich dies unterbinden. 

Anmerkung: ich habe ein Festplattengehäuse welches die festplatte automatisch mit dem Pc an und ausschaltet sie hat also keinen netzschalter. 

Mfg Darkness08


----------



## El-Hanfo (15. März 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

Wird die HDD durch Stromsparfunktionen vielleicht nach einiger Zeit ausgeschaltet?
Ein bisschen könnte es schon bremsen, wenn Platte erst mal anlaufen muss.

MfG


----------



## Darkness08 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

nein die platte läuft permanent und windows greift ständig sogar wenn ich ein spiel starten will auf die externe zu was sie aber am anfang als ich sie bekommen habe nich gemacht hat. ich hab die platte seit weihnachten und das problem besteht ca seit 2-3 wochen


----------



## klefreak (15. März 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

hab ein ähnliches Problem (wenn nicht sogar das gleiche)

wenn ich zb Photoshop starte, dann versucht windows kurz auf meine Externe zuzugreifen, welche dafür natürlich aus dem ruhemodus gehen muss (dauert immer etwas)

für die unwissenden: moderne externe HDDs haben oftmals keinen ein/aus Schalter mehr sondern werden angesteckt und schalten bei nichtgebrauch selbstständig in einen Ruhemodus, dabei dreht sich die HDD nicht mehr, kann aber von WIndows da sie noch im Explorer angezeigt wird jederzeit reaktiviert werden (dauert aber etwas (Spin up Time) bis die Hdd wieder volle drehzahl erreicht hat)

das Problem ist nun, dass programme scheinbar auf die Externe zugreifen obwohl es dafür keinen Grund gibt (bei mir Photoshop, beim Treadersteller beim abspielen von Musik welche nicht auf der Externen gespeichert ist !)

eventuell ist ein Indexdienst eingestellt (auf die externe) (indizieren für schnellere Suche...)
eventuell ist auch Musik in der Medienbibliothek welche auf einer externen ist?

mfg Klemens


----------



## Darkness08 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

das mit der medienbibliothek stimmt da der mediaplayer selber ja auch eine anlegt aber das es selbst ist wenn ich firefox starte manchmal oder counterstike source oder sogar bei java applicationen im internet jedesmal ratterrt die externe ca 30 sekunden und wenn alles so lange dauert kann ich meinen dualcore gleich wegschmeißen...


----------



## klefreak (15. März 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

ich hab das bei mir so gelöst, dass ich die platte abgesteckt habe, mehr fällt mir derzeit dazu nicht ein

mfg Klemens


----------



## Darkness08 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

ja das hab ich auch wenn ich sie nich brauche nur meine ganze musik ist halt auf der festplatte das ist das blöde. aber ich würde gerne mal wissen woran das liegen mag


----------



## klefreak (15. März 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

naja, wenn die musik drauf ist, dann wird warscheinlich windows darauf zugreifen wollen.

die externe hdd geht bei dir warscheinlich auch in den Stromsparmodus wenn sie länger nicht gebraucht wird, da dauerts dann halt bis sie wieder auf touren kommt

eventuell hilft es da einfach die option "festplatte anch bestimmter Zeit abschalten" zu deaktiviern (stromsparmenü müsste das sein)

mfg Klemens


----------



## Darkness08 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

ich habs mal so eingestellt alles bin mal gespannt ob es klappt


----------



## schnudenbubs (21. März 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

Kuck mal nach ob die Systemwiederherstellung und der Virtuelle Arbeitsspeicher darauf zugreifen...Und das ein Lied startet...die Autoplay Funktion mal überprüft?


----------



## Derby (21. August 2009)

*AW: Windows greift ständig auf Externe Festplatte zu*

hallo!

das gleiche (dass windows ständig mal wieder auf die externe platte zugreift) stört mich auch, jedoch aus nem anderen grund!

ich habe die platte nur dran, weil ich da drauf jede menge daten und backups habe, worauf ich viell. einmal am tag zugreifen muss.

natürlich sind die kabel auch alle schön verlegt und versteckt, weswegen ich keinen bock habe, diese ständig vom usb hub zu trennen.

mein wunsch wäre: ein mini proggy am desktop mit 2 buttons: ext. festplatte an - ext. festplatte aus...
oder von mir aus, dass die platte halt nur startet, sobald ich sie im explorer öffne...

mich stört nämlich das ständige anlaufen der platte, was ja auch für deren lebensdauer nicht so gut sein soll...

bin schon auf "revosleep" gestoßen, aber das programm funktioniert irgendwie nicht, es lädt sich zwar, aber ich kann auf der oberfläche nix einstellen...

habt ihr ne andere lösung?


----------

